# Faith, Two-Legged Dog Who Walks Bi-pedally



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

My Pops sent me an email with photos and a story of Faith, a two-legged dog that was taught to walk bi-pedally, so I got curious and searched for her and found this video on YouTube. I thought I'd share it with you all:






It's incredible that she's able to move like that. She seems happy...


----------

